# Post your car pic... (only Scenic Beautiful pics please)



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Here is my favorite so far. Redwood country USA, Eureka California... my home


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*RE:*


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I don't have many 'scenic' pics, but I liked this one after a little PS. This was shot on my drive home from Cutter. 

--SONET


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Just taken the other day at the Fontana Dam rigth before entering the Dragon in the Tennesse/North Carolina Mtns.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

my home


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Sean said:


> *Just take the other day at the Fontana Dam rigth before entering the Dragon in the Tennesse/North Carolina Mtns. *


You are close to my homd land there buddy


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


makes austin look so nice. but then you hit 35. and m-th nightly lane closures.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> *
> 
> makes austin look so nice. but then you hit 35. and m-th nightly lane closures. *


Yeah--it's gonna be down to one lane each direction for a little while I hear.

I am fortunate in that I VERY rarely have to be on I-35. Probably only twice a month! (I also am off work by 3, so Mo-Pac isn't too bad by then either.  )


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

About as beautiful as it gets

South shore of Lake Pontchartrain in New Orleans...










































And a cityscape









The only place that I have been in my car with elevation is the Texas Hill Country. Maybe next week I can take some pics there :dunno:

I like this one


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Yeah--it's gonna be down to one lane each direction for a little while I hear.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I VERY rarely have to be on I-35. Probably only twice a month! (I also am off work by 3, so Mo-Pac isn't too bad by then either.  ) *


i'm glad i'm moving end of this month. i like austin. reminds me a lot of DC, but i'm in need of more than 1 highway.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Here are a few...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *Here are a few...
> *


Damn! look at all those swirls! :yikes: :flipoff:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

They're not the most scenic , but at least I haven't posted them before...


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

It is SOOOO good to see that im not the only one that whips out the digicam everytime im driving and spot an awesome pic. I really feel like a moron sometimes when im taking a pic and 1000000 people drive by like ehhh?? :thumb:


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

Pic when one week old in Newport, RI


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Backyard








Fronyard


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

E30 representin'...

This thread has already exceeded bandwidth courtesy, but I'll be considerate anyway. Larger versions of these pictures can be found here: *1990 325i*
































kurt


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

gotta put my two cents in here.....

northern california. east bay area.


----------



## DevHead (Apr 6, 2002)

I'm gonna cry...these are beautiful pics. Keep them coming!! No digi-cam here, so I have to wait for mine to be developed the old fashioned way.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Safeco Field is a beautiful park...



























​


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here you go


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Yankee Springs Recreation Area...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

A few I haven't posted here.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Can I post a 5-series picture here? I need to get my post count up above 10 soon


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

*"Raaaaaainnnnn-neeeeeeeeeeeeeearrrrrrrr-beerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"* (For those PNW's that remember the commercial, this is the road


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *"Raaaaaainnnnn-neeeeeeeeeeeeeearrrrrrrr-beerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" (For those PNW's that remember the commercial, this is the road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray-neer.....Ray-neer......Ray-neer beer.



Hey Rip, what, no comment on my 'separated at birth?' posting?


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

oldie but goodie...


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Along Big Sur...


----------



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

here's mine

no modifications done to the pic, simply taken with no flash:thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

CH_325xiT said:


> *here's mine
> 
> no modifications done to the pic, simply taken with no flash:thumb: *


Is that in der Schweiz ? beautiful sunset :thumb:


----------



## CH_325xiT (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Is that in der Schweiz ? beautiful sunset :thumb: *


Das is der Schwiez

Lost of beautiful sunsets along the French/Swiss Jura provide for lots of beautiful shots like these.

Here's another shot near the town Vufflens-le-Chateau. the small town where Schumi and his family live.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

dredmo said:


> *Here is my favorite so far. Redwood country USA, Eureka California... my home
> *


You live in a big tree? :dunno:

BUT seriously, lots of great shots in this thread, some should be used by BMW for ads

Where's Plaz? His sig pics are awesome!


----------

